
How to stay online over Christmas without annoying your family - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/12/24/how-to-stay-online-over-christmas-without-annoying-your-family/?awesm=tnw.to_17Ecb&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main&utm_medium=tnw.to-twitter&utm_source=direct-tnw.to
======
angdis
Continuous partial attention and family DON'T MIX, take a vacation from the
computer/mobile. Get retro with board games, cooking, friends, drinking,
errands, arguing (or whatever your family does).

I find it helpful to lie down and nap frequently when unplugged and spending
time with family.

------
a5seo
It doesn't seem worse than reading the paper, which my family seems to think
is ok in polite company. Ipad/tablet = digital newspaper.

------
PostOnce
Sounds like a guy trying to hide an addiction. It won't kill you if you're
offline for a day.

